# Lance abandon video



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

found this really interesting. 
http://video.bicycling.com/video/ATOC-Lance-Armstrong-crashes-ou


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

interesting perspective.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. That 10 minutes was better than the hour of Vs coverage tonight.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

props :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

That was great piece of documentary video, one we don't get to see very often. His elbow really was not looking too good.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

interesting


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Excellent video! thanks!


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

that really is a great perspective. It's interesting to see Johan's insistence that he keep riding change to a different perspective at Lance further describe the pain.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow, nice footage. He looked pretty banged up. Bad timing cause it seemed like his form was coming along.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

Great footage, coverage like this should be included much, much, much often in TV broadcasts.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. It was a very interesting perspective. It is really too bad that he had to abandon like that. You could just see him go way downhill after the crash. He didn't look good at all.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow thanks for the link. coverege and dept of the race is soo much better then TV.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Great video. Real Drama. Lance is definitely hurting. He wants to quit. Johan urges him to continue. Lance has to convince Johan that'd be a bad idea. The look on Johan's face when he first hears the news is one of complete, but momentary, anger and disgust.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow...."rider #2 has abandoned"

Chad


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Very raw and candid...great stuff!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

that's a wow too.

Chad


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Am I the only skeptical one here ? I see a part where Brunyel waits for the cameraman is ready before going, if your main guy is hurt, you don't wait for cameramen don't you? .

Could that simply be staged so they go out of the race injured on that particular day so he can get some solidarity because of his crash ?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Am I the only skeptical one here ? I see a part where Brunyel waits for the cameraman is ready before going, if your main guy is hurt, you don't wait for cameramen don't you? .
> 
> Could that simply be staged so they go out of the race injured on that particular day so he can get some solidarity because of his crash ?


that's right. We all crash out on purpose at 25mph just to get some sympathy. After all, what's the worst that can happen.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Am I the only skeptical one here ? I see a part where Brunyel waits for the cameraman is ready before going, if your main guy is hurt, you don't wait for cameramen don't you? .
> 
> Could that simply be staged so they go out of the race injured on that particular day so he can get some solidarity because of his crash ?


Seriously?

he could of potentially lost his eye I'm sure it was all staged.

the cameraman is assigned to that car, not going to leave him on the side of the road:mad2: 

yes they staged the wreck, see the video I posted.:mad2: 

Chad


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Am I the only skeptical one here ? I see a part where Brunyel waits for the cameraman is ready before going, if your main guy is hurt, you don't wait for cameramen don't you? .
> 
> Could that simply be staged so they go out of the race injured on that particular day so he can get some solidarity because of his crash ?


Uhhhh, Yea gots da be  

Brunyel so reminds me of my boss... "Yea, Jim you dont need a day off, work work work....." Sorry I am getting ready for work now.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Interesting indeed... of course the crash was not staged, but the interaction between LA and JB sure looked a little odd. Seems that Lance wanted out from the very beginning and was refusing to take medical assistance such as cleaning his wound, anti-inflammatory, pain meds, or even ice the elbow. 

Not to belittle his injury, but he is a professional racer who has likely sucked-up lots of injuries while racing...not to mention the grand $$ invested in the RS team. 

My take, he either he took the easiest/simplest excuse to quit or he's getting soft in his old age or he only cares about his performance in the T de F, other races be damned.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

exactly. I am not saying the crash was necesarily staged , but the image they gave to the press and the reasons for quiting.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Interesting indeed... of course the crash was not staged, but the interaction between LA and JB sure looked a little odd. Seems that Lance wanted out from the very beginning and was refusing to take medical assistance such as cleaning his wound, anti-inflammatory, pain meds, or even ice the elbow.
> 
> Not to belittle his injury, but he is a professional racer who has likely sucked-up lots of injuries while racing...not to mention the grand $$ invested in the RS team.
> 
> My take, he either he took the easiest/simplest excuse to quit or he's getting soft in his old age or he only cares about his performance in the T de F, other races be damned.



I have to agree. You can tell Lance isn't the kind of rider that is use to getting hurt. He just wanted to quit right away. I think most guys would get back on there bike and try to finish the race.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

JimT said:


> Uh
> Brunyel so reminds me of my boss... "Yea, Jim you dont need a day off, work work work....." Sorry I am getting ready for work now.


Sponsors don't pay you to quit races.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Plum said:


> interesting perspective.



take off...

Lance was a one-man force, kinda like Charlton Heston in Omega Man.
did you see it? it was a beauty...


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! You could feel the tension in that video. And the pain too - that looked nasty!


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

You can also see how much his elbow is swelling- looks like a golf ball popped up there


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

I am sorry I don't see any conspiracy or "hey Bru, we got ourselves a perfect reason to quit the race!" thing going on. I see shock. I am sure all of us have been hurt bad before. You going into this introspective mode.. doing a internal systems check You start getting convinced something is really messed up, broken (In Lance's case, he is pretty sure he broke his elbow)


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Would Lance have quit the TdF?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

pigpen said:


> Would Lance have quit the TdF?


Who know's but why compare a training ride with the goal of the year in the first place?


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Badly banged up, or not wanting to have to talk to the press every day about doing drugs?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Am I the only skeptical one here ? I see a part where Brunyel waits for the cameraman is ready before going, if your main guy is hurt, you don't wait for cameramen don't you? .
> 
> Could that simply be staged so they go out of the race injured on that particular day so he can get some solidarity because of his crash ?


I'm with Salsa -- Sure seems like convenient that they had someone there filming this. Anyone see a film of the actual crash? I think he wants to get out of the public view and try to figure out how to respond to the Floyd Landis nonsense. ToC is a meaningless race he's doing because his sponser wants him there. 

If it were the TDF, he'd finish, but it ain't the TDF and now there's this huge doping thing from Landis.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, this ain't the the Tour de France, but this is the largest stage race in the USA where Radio Shack has paid big $$$ to have the Lance Armstrong presence

Every serious rider has had falls, bumps, bleeding wounds, etc while riding. I finshed a 6 hour MTb race after fallling and completely tearing the right shoulder rotator cuff (eventually surgery). Our body produces this wonderful pain-killing substance called _endorphins _that buy us some pain-free time after any injury. Maybe he couldn't have finished, but coulda at least given it the smallest of efforts, he wanted out from the beginning.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lance sure has gone puss this year, time and time again he has had something pop up to rationalize not racing since he can't win.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

> This item is currently unavailable.


...


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*Bicycling took down the link to the video*

Not sure if it is merely a technical problem, or something more insidiously editorial


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Could that simply be staged so they go out of the race injured on that particular day so he can get some solidarity because of his crash ?



Since you're not saying you thought the crash was staged, I won't ask what's in your tea this morning.

But, it sure as heck would be hard to ride without being able to see properly since it was that close to the eye. So....


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

adimiro said:


> Every serious rider has had falls, bumps, bleeding wounds, etc while riding. I finshed a 6 hour MTb race after fallling and completely tearing the right shoulder rotator cuff (eventually surgery). Our body produces this wonderful pain-killing substance called _endorphins _that buy us some pain-free time after any injury. Maybe he couldn't have finished, but coulda at least given it the smallest of efforts, he wanted out from the beginning.


And I guess that was after you raced four days before, and was about to race a few more days ahead of you in, and you were preparing to ride the TdF... right?

C'mon guys give me a break... you guys all talk tough... but you know nothing, otherwise you'd be competing on that level and not spouting on forums...


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

masfish1967 said:


> Lance sure has gone puss this year, time and time again he has had something pop up to rationalize not racing since he can't win.


Haven't kept track lately, but I'm pretty sure Lance's collarbone injury last year was actually his first major injury from a cycling accident. So not only is he aging, but he's not really "accustomed" to such cases. Cancer? Handled and drove him as a cyclist. Pain from riding hard? Yeah. Taking major falls _with_ injuries? Not so much. In general, I wouldn't ride another ~180km like that. Not sure if I'd even bother to ride 60km...


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting really sick of people flaming Lance for everything.. wow.. Who in their right mind crashes on purpose.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

masfish1967 said:


> Lance sure has gone puss this year, time and time again he has had something pop up to rationalize not racing since he can't win.


Um, how many TdF's have you won? right... I'd like to see you say that to his face...


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Kaleo said:


> And I guess that was after you raced four days before, and was about to race a few more days ahead of you in, and you were preparing to ride the TdF... right?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Never said I was...but I also don't make millions of $$$ (directly or via endorsements, etc) to race my bicycle.
> ...


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice video, but trying think clearly after a accident is pretty tough, the blood is pumping, heart racing, then you crash, he is 2-3 k down the road pedaling before all the reality has set in and he is feeling all the bumps, scrapes and then the pain.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

People actually believe that wreck was staged? That is literally the most asinine thing I've heard in quite some time. 

And it's not like Lance is the only one who has had stuff pop up this year that takes them out of racing. These professional cyclists are notorious for having things come up. Broken bones, illnesses, etc. etc. You can only push the human body so far before it starts to break down and I can't think of too many athletes who push their bodies to the endurance extremes of pro cyclists. I'm not a doctor but I've heard that training that hard leads to a weaker immune system and lower bone density which then leads to illnesses and broken bones. 

Give the guy a freaking break, I don't see people harpooning every other rider who pulls out of a race after a crash.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Ventruck said:


> Haven't kept track lately, but I'm pretty sure Lance's collarbone injury last year was actually his first major injury from a cycling accident.


He never broke his collarbone until last year, but he did crash headfirst into a cliff while training for one of the TDF's and was pretty jacked up for a while afterward. I think he's had plenty of spills over the years, but never crashed out of any of the Tours.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

slimjw said:


> He never broke his collarbone until last year, but he did crash headfirst into a cliff while training for one of the TDF's and was pretty jacked up for a while afterward. I think he's had plenty of spills over the years, but never crashed out of any of the Tours.


My favorite was when he went offroad down the hill like it was cyclocross to avoid a crash. I forget what year that was but it impressed me.


----------



## tomcho (Jan 30, 2010)

Geoffersonspin said:


> People actually believe that wreck was staged? That is literally the most asinine thing I've heard in quite some time.
> 
> And it's not like Lance is the only one who has had stuff pop up this year that takes them out of racing. These professional cyclists are notorious for having things come up. Broken bones, illnesses, etc. etc. You can only push the human body so far before it starts to break down and I can't think of too many athletes who push their bodies to the endurance extremes of pro cyclists. I'm not a doctor but I've heard that training that hard leads to a weaker immune system and lower bone density which then leads to illnesses and broken bones.
> 
> Give the guy a freaking break, I don't see people harpooning every other rider who pulls out of a race after a crash.


I'm pretty sure Lance was in the grassy knoll and somehow also involved in 9/11


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

> This item is currently unavailable...


anyone have another source for the original vid?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

why in the world did they take it down?


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Geoffersonspin said:


> People actually believe that wreck was staged? That is literally the most asinine thing I've heard in quite some time.
> 
> .


Not too many people are saying it was the crash was staged (which is assinine), but alot of people are saying it was a convenient opportunity to leave the race, gain sympathy and deflect attention away from the Floyd-gate fiasco. Of course, he is also not as young or tough as before.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

adimiro said:


> Not too many people are saying it was the crash was staged (which is assinine), but alot of people are saying it was a convenient opportunity to leave the race, gain sympathy and deflect attention away from the Floyd-gate fiasco. Of course, he is also not as young or tough as before.


I've never really thought of Lance as the "run and hide" type but I guess it's possible. I doubt it even more when you consider Floyd's credibility is hovering around non-existent and the allegations are fairly easily dismissed by Lance & Co. I'm not going to opine on whether or not the allegations are true, just that they are easily dismissed. 

And after the years of hard riding Lance has put in I can certainly see how he is not nearly as tough and resilient as he once was. I can sympathize. I'm only 27 and boy are my hangovers WAAAAAY worse than when I was 19.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

The guy is getting pretty old by pro racing standards, so expecting him to have the same tolerance for pain as he did in 2004 is unrealistic. Also, how can't what happened earlier in the day (Floin Lamedis) not effect him mentally? Bad day indeed. With this said, the video was weird. Just saying, I can't put my finger on it, but the video seemed strange. Why a camera? Isn't the shotgun rider in a team car supposed to help out, this guy did jack except film. Not suggesting a conspiracy, I hate conspiracy theories.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The vid had been taken down before I could view it, but I think the idea of intentionally crashing as a convenient way to get out of the race is a bit of a stretch. Yes, a good crash is a "convenient" way to get out of a race. From my POV, the footage yesterday made it look like he needed stitches. I recall a story of a past racer getting stitches while on the bike from the medical car, but if I were getting stitches in my face, I'd prefer to be in an ER.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

for all of you conspiracy theorist, lance is a ***** running away to avoid floyd scandal...

How is him being out of the race, deflect/avoid the floyd scandal?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Lance's teammate Rubiera Chechu went down hard and suffered a ton of road rash, yet managed to finish the race...hardly any coverage on him.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

adimiro said:


> Yes, this ain't the the Tour de France, but this is the largest stage race in the USA where Radio Shack has paid big $$$ to have the Lance Armstrong presence
> 
> Every serious rider has had falls, bumps, bleeding wounds, etc while riding. I finshed a 6 hour MTb race after fallling and completely tearing the right shoulder rotator cuff (eventually surgery). Our body produces this wonderful pain-killing substance called _endorphins _that buy us some pain-free time after any injury. Maybe he couldn't have finished, but coulda at least given it the smallest of efforts, he wanted out from the beginning.


he rode for 20 mins...they had 180k left in the stage not exactly "a little bit "

Chad


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Lance's teammate Rubiera Chechu went down hard and suffered a ton of road rash, yet managed to finish the race...hardly any coverage on him.


Rubiera Chechu? Is that the same as Chechu Rubiera?  

He had road rash. Lance needed stitches.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Rubiera Chechu? Is that the same as Chechu Rubiera?
> 
> He had road rash. Lance needed stitches.


not to mention it was near his eye...the doctor even said he could do staples if it was on the head but NOT near the eye like that I'm sure they also thought his orbital bone/cheek bone could of been broken...

if he crashed again he could of potentially lost his eye it wasn't just a scratch.

Chad


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

spade2you said:


> He had road rash. Lance needed stitches.



First, it was a stupid comment about using staples which have no business in repairing facial laceration...but the inability (or inappropriateness really) to avoid staples says nothing about the severity of injury.

Second, a injury that requires stitches, is a much easier fix than extensive road rash

Third, he was not at any higher risk to 'loose his eye' if he fell again.

Just my $0.02 from someone that signs M.D. after their name.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Walk it off, walk it off!!!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

adimiro said:


> First, it was a stupid comment about using staples which have no business in repairing facial laceration...but the inability (or inappropriateness really) to avoid staples says nothing about the severity of injury.
> 
> Second, a injury that requires stitches, is a much easier fix than extensive road rash
> 
> ...


if his orbital socket was broken?

see it in MMA fighters all the time.

Chad


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

adimiro said:


> First, it was a stupid comment about using staples which have no business in repairing facial laceration...but the inability (or inappropriateness really) to avoid staples says nothing about the severity of injury.
> 
> Just my $0.02 from someone that signs M.D. after their name.


Contrary to what the doc says, staples in the face DO have business in repairing facial lacerations if you want to look like Frankenstein's monster and have a wicked scar to impress all the ladies with.

On a serious note doctor, was what I said correct about the endurance training these guys do negatively affecting their immune systems? I've heard that and always been curious if it was actually true. It would sure make sense why these guys always come down with mysterious illnesses before races. I never knew if the "stomach illness" was just an excuse to not race when they weren't feeling it or if they actually get sick that much.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Second, a injury that requires stitches, is a much easier fix than extensive road rash
> 
> Third, he was not at any higher risk to 'loose his eye' if he fell again.


I'd agree that the eye laceration was superficial and he wouldn't have lost an eye, but he still needed stitches. Rubiera's road rash looked gnarly and I know how much that kind hurts, but pulling Lance was the right thing to do. 

Also, careful who you're quoting.  

Signed a guy who makes sure MDs do the right thing.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Signed a guy who makes sure MDs do the right thing.



By my count, if you include me, there are no less than 2 lawyers and 1 doctor in this thread. Should people start worrying yet?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Geoffersonspin said:


> By my count, if you include me, there are no less than 2 lawyers and 1 doctor in this thread. Should people start worrying yet?


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

In the video, LA was more concerned about his elbow than his eye... He obviously was out of it. I did not see the actual crash, but with a face laceration like that I would suspect at least a part of head hit something. Could have also suffered a concussion? I mean it's not like looked and seemed that alert afterwards. He seemed really annoyed at Johan for not seeing his pain. I don't know, I have a feeling he's just not into it has contractual and marketing obligations that need to be filled. Maybe and I mean "maybe" the passion to race is gone?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Kaleo said:


> In the video, LA was more concerned about his elbow than his eye... He obviously was out of it. I did not see the actual crash, but with a face laceration like that I would suspect at least a part of head hit something. Could have also suffered a concussion? I mean it's not like looked and seemed that alert afterwards. He seemed really annoyed at Johan for not seeing his pain. I don't know, I have a feeling he's just not into it has contractual and marketing obligations that need to be filled. Maybe and I mean "maybe" the passion to race is gone?


I have a very hard time seeing how one would even be able to hang on the flats if you have no passion to put in the miles.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Kaleo said:


> Maybe and I mean "maybe" the passion to race is gone?



Ding, ding, ding ding, ding!!!! We have a winnner!!!!


Agree. He has alot of good left to do in his lifetime. He was already a champion of champions...wish he could move on to other important and worthy goals in life.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Agree. He has alot of good left to do in his lifetime. He was already a champion of champions...wish he could move on to other important and worthy goals in life.


Ok, who here (and not just being e-tough) would want to complete this race with a big facial laceration and suspecting an elbow injury, keeping in mind that the elbow is a highly innervated joint and it's not hard to ding (ding ding) it hard enough feel like a fracture. Besides, this is a warm-up and more for Levi.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Ok, who here (and not just being e-tough) would want to complete this race with a big facial laceration and suspecting an elbow injury, keeping in mind that the elbow is a highly innervated joint and it's not hard to ding (ding ding) it hard enough feel like a fracture. Besides, this is a warm-up and more for Levi.



I don't see why others don't see it this way...maybe if he had 30k to go...180k?

and he even said "what then johan?" he knew he was done as far as helping levi in the mountains he wasn't there to win it.

Chad


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

for those that didn't see the video, lance was FAR more concerned about his elbow and said he couldn't even stand up on the bike. he was worried about the climbs.

IMO, based on the video, those focusing on the eye (pun intended) are missing the boat.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Besides, this is a warm-up and more for Levi


Wonder what Lance would say if Levi ditched him in the middle of a race for the same problem?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

adimiro said:


> Wonder what Lance would say if Levi ditched him in the middle of a race for the same problem?


He didn't seem to be too upset with Levi when it happened last year.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

You mean when Levi fractured his hand that required surgery?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

adimiro said:


> You mean when Levi fractured his hand that required surgery?


Sarcasm aside, I don't think he knew if it was broken or not. You can't get an x-ray, then come back to the race. At least not yet.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

With a elbow that was swelling more and more, you could see it grow by the end of the video, it seems to me if he was all ready in enough pain that he was unable to stand and pedal, flying down a few of the descents one handed would have been suicide, let alone being in a pack.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyone have another source for the video?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

FastFred said:


> Anyone have another source for the video?


Yeah, sounds quite informative - too bad it was pulled so quickly.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

After reading all this thread, I would like to know how many critics race or have raced?
Do you know how hard a race is without injury? 
Ever have a DNF? (I think more likely a whole buch of DNS's)

I have had more than a few DNF's and have come out of a race for less dramatic issues than crashing and requiring stiches/fearing broken bones.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

adimiro said:


> Wonder what Lance would say if Levi ditched him in the middle of a race for the same problem?


You just don't give up, um did he get panties all up in a bunch last year when Levi was really of no use to him during the TdF? C'mon man this petty...


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Lance wouldn't grab the doctors car, his elbow was farked. He expressed concern about the descents and being in the pack and causing another crash. His eye looked like crap as well, total crap. I wish they hadn't pulled that video, it was very informative, inside look at racing without hugs and kisses. Lance was short with Johan, Johan, seemed clueless. Not what I expected.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

adimiro said:


> You mean when Levi fractured his hand that required surgery?


Wow, you can't spell and you're a smartass. I'm glad you're not my doctor!


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

stealthman_1 said:


> Lance wouldn't grab the doctors car, his elbow was farked. He expressed concern about the descents and being in the pack and causing another crash. His eye looked like crap as well, total crap. I wish they hadn't pulled that video, it was very informative, inside look at racing without hugs and kisses. Lance was short with Johan, Johan, seemed clueless. Not what I expected.


That was a provocative video. No way anything there was contrived. Lance was clearly dazed and hurt. Johan was trying to encourage him, but there is no way he rides 180k like that. 

It's also funny that people say he's not used to crashing. Does anyone remember the musette bag? That was one of the all time great Tour stages. He's probably crashed more than anyone on this board. That was the worst i've ever seen him envolved in.

I wanted to see how he did in the TT, seemed like his form was decent.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Kaleo said:


> In the video, LA was more concerned about his elbow than his eye... He obviously was out of it. I did not see the actual crash, but with a face laceration like that I would suspect at least a part of head hit something. Could have also suffered a concussion? I mean it's not like looked and seemed that alert afterwards. He seemed really annoyed at Johan for not seeing his pain. I don't know, I have a feeling he's just not into it has contractual and marketing obligations that need to be filled. Maybe and I mean "maybe" the passion to race is gone?


I don’t think so; he looked ridiculously lean in that video. He’s been training for something.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

AJL said:


> Yeah, sounds quite informative - too bad it was pulled so quickly.


It was quite revealing of Bruyneel and Armstrong’s respective demeanors in a time of crisis. Kind of unpleasant to see, so I can understand why it was removed. It’ll be back somewhere soon enough, though.


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

The Moontrane said:


> It was quite revealing of Bruyneel and Armstrong’s respective demeanors in a time of crisis. Kind of unpleasant to see, so I can understand why it was removed. It’ll be back somewhere soon enough, though.


The vid was very revealing and awesome to get such a candid view of two of the biggest personalities in cycling during a tense time.

That said, their exchange seemed very status-quo if you've watched any past footage of their interactions on the road. I think the difference is that neither of them is used to Lance crashing out of races. Lance said as much during the video. He didn't even know the protocol for dropping out, saying he didn't remember the last time he abandoned a race. (Collarbone break in Spain last year was different; he crashed and did not even attempt to resume). 

Also, I'm no Armstrong fanboy, but the jerky comments regarding his crash and decision to abandon are lame. Dude hit the deck in the same crash that took out O'Grady and others. He doesn't seem to be leading the charmed life he did when he was younger, but those injuries looked legit.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

slimjw said:


> Also, I'm no Armstrong fanboy, but the jerky comments regarding his crash and decision to abandon are lame. Dude hit the deck in the same crash that took out O'Grady and others. He doesn't seem to be leading the charmed life he did when he was younger, but those injuries looked legit.


+1. Suggesting he crashed or withdrew purposefully to avoid questioning about Landis is ridiculous. Lance loves counterpunching.

His reasons were valid. Assuming he manages to finish the stage without crashing again he is looking at another crushing 135 miles today. With a jacked elbow and eye swollen shut. All to be a domestique for Levi, who already has several super-capable domestiques watching his back. He can go to the Dauphine or Suisse to get his legs and the only people he pisses off is AEG, who will get over it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*moderators note*



BuenosAires said:


> Wow, you can't spell and you're a smartass. I'm glad you're not my doctor!


And you are getting a time-out, enjoy.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone find another link to the video? Would love to see it.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

The Moontrane said:


> It was quite revealing of Bruyneel and Armstrong’s respective demeanors in a time of crisis. Kind of unpleasant to see, so I can understand why it was removed. It’ll be back somewhere soon enough, though.


Nothing every totally disappears on the interweb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It's strange that the video would be removed. Does that suggest that when you are a millionaire cyclist, you can have videos of yourself removed from Bicycling, you tube and break online?
I think that Lance is a little older and crashes really make him think..."why am I doing this"
Everything is all fun and games, then a crash makes him think, I am a millionaire...why go through all of this pain. 
It's obvious that Lance and Levi weren't dominating this time around.

From ESPN, no video was found.


----------



## cjd (Aug 27, 2009)

Hooben said:


> It's strange that the video would be removed.


The video had curse words in it, like a guy in the car saying "sh**" when Lance went down, Lance saying, "I don't want to be a pu**y about this..." and then saying something to the effect of he'd really be "f***ed" if he went down again. That, to me, is the most simple explanation of why the video was taken down.

I believe he said he couldn't put weight on the handlebars and thus, was worried about what would happen when he returned to the peloton and/or had to descend.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 7, 2007)

I saw the video and thought it was interesting. Anybody that has crashed in a RR and got back in has the same internal debate. "I hate to quit but is it smart to stay in." He was smart to pack it in IMO. I got hit by a car the day before a race last year. Jacked my elbow. Swollen like LA's in minutes. I got back on the bike to ride back home. I thought it was just bruised. In about 10 minutes I could barley put any weight on it. Standing was not an option. Took several aspirin and went to the race the next morning figuring I would do my warm-up and if I could function properly I would race. I did the race but I could not climb standing up at all and rough patches of road hurt pretty bad. In fact, it just hurt bad all together. Turns out I had a cracked bone in my elbow. From what I saw on the video he could have finished but they decided the risk didn't justify the reward.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hooben said:


> It's strange that the video would be removed. Does that suggest that when you are a millionaire cyclist, you can have videos of yourself removed from Bicycling, you tube and break online?
> I think that Lance is a little older and crashes really *make him think..."*why am I doing this"
> Everything is all fun and games, then a crash makes him think,* I am a millionaire*...why go through all of this pain.
> It's obvious that Lance and Levi weren't dominating this time around.
> ...


maybe what was "making him think" on that day is that he could lose all those millions and reputation due to the confesions of his disciple.


----------



## cjd (Aug 27, 2009)

Bingo. I'm sure he'll tuck his tail and run. That's what he's done in the past when faced with doping accusations. Or not...


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Is this thing still going? should it we hate Lance thread...


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems like either you are a doctor, lawyer, or quite possibly French if you are in this forum at the moment...

What's up with all the Lance hate?
A. If Lance is doping, then they almost all are = he is still the best. (think bodybuilders)
B, He may be completely innocent.

Either way, he is a stud. Those comments about "staging the crash"...come on...you have got to be kidding me. How about just staging a "flu"...haha You people are just silly...silly.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't get to see the video but you can see in the still picture that his eye is already almost swollen shut. Can't see his elbow but I hear the swelling was quite obvious from people. IT is obvious this was not staged to at least me. To continue the race with one eye and a severely weakened elbow was risk to other riders in the peloton. 

Was his mind elsewhere when the crash occurred is a possible scenario but I doubt it. If anything Lance is all business when he is on the bike.


----------

